# Ryobi 10-inch Drill Press, DP-101



## Howard Ferstler

I own a Ridgid 15-inch drill press that is terrific for larger-scale projects. (I will quickly review that Ridgid unit right after I write this review.) However, the Ridgid is overkill for some smaller operations, and so I also have the illustrated 10-inch Ryobi mounted on a bench for lightweight stuff. When I purchased it several years back it cost $99 bucks, which is a credit to Chinese production economies. Unfortunately, it has been discontinued, but may be available used. A later version is now available from Home Depot, as is a somewhat larger 12 incher.

This Ryobi press works fine. It has a 1/4 HP, 3-amp induction motor, five spindle speeds (570 to 3050 rpm), a 2.5-inch spindle travel, and a weight of 64 pounds. Put it on a sturdy bench. Like many of my stationary tools, including the soon to also be reviewed Ridgid unit), I installed a wooden table over the cast-iron original to prevent hard metal from dinging or scuffing my assorted workpieces.

While this device is discontinued, I still feel safe in recommending it in used form or recommending its replacement (or any number of other brands in this size category) for light-duty work. I would never give up my big floor-standing Ridgid press, but I find this smaller item very useful, too.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## SDplinker

*Picked one up 2nd hand for super cheap*

But looks like some parts are missing - handle to move the table up and down, maybe the worm drive gear since even turning the handle shaft the table doesn't move. Also the chuck is gone! Not an expensive part but all I see if a kind of metal knob/shaft coming down from the spindle part. Is the chuck just a press fit?

I've never owned a drill press so sorry for the newbie questions. I did read an article and it does look like perhaps you press the chuck on and then give it a few solid whacks to seat it.

Here is the site and diagrams for parts. Any advice for repair is appreciated. The machine does turn on and operate but needs TLC.

Thanks,

Casey

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ryobi-dp101-drill-press-parts-c-7931_7993_7994.html


----------



## dbhost

For what it's worth, Ryobi still lists the DP102L (10") and DP121L (12") drill presses on their site. My local Home Depot has both models in stock The DP102L for $109.00 the DP121L for $169.00... The 10" model is the same one that HD was selling 2 years ago when I bought my drill press. (I was on my way to Home Depot when I ran across the deal on my Northern Industrial DP...)


----------



## SDplinker

*Found the owner's manual - it's a JT33 1/2" chuck*

So I presume just about any aftermarket chuck with that kind of connection should work?

I see one that Grizzly sells that's a JT33 but it's a 5/8" chuck. Would that present a problem over a 1/2" one?

Grizzly: http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/Drill-Chuck-5-8-x-JT33/T21003

on Ebay there is a Delta JT33 1/2": http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MADE-JAPAN-...ork_Holding&hash=item439d16db7b#ht_1245wt_905

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## mdntrdr

SDplinker said:


> So I presume just about any aftermarket chuck with that kind of connection should work?
> 
> I see one that Grizzly sells that's a JT33 but it's a 5/8" chuck. Would that present a problem over a 1/2" one?
> 
> Grizzly: http://www.grizzly.com/outlet/Drill-Chuck-5-8-x-JT33/T21003
> 
> on Ebay there is a Delta JT33 1/2": http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MADE-JAPAN-...ork_Holding&hash=item439d16db7b#ht_1245wt_905
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Casey


Any chuck with a Jacobs taper 33 will work. :yes:


----------

